# Missing Fish?



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi All,
I have about 36 fish ranging from 1.50-5 inches of Malawi Haps, Peacocks, and a few other types of Africans.
I noticed my 2 Buffalo Heads have been sick, and went missing last week.
I thought they died in a cave system I built and did not see anthing floating around.
I did a water change this weekend and took the cave system apart and found NOTHING!?!?!
I did a gravel wash and nothing came up?
I don't think the cichlids I have can completely eat 2 dead fish about 3" long w/o me noticing either bits of a carcass floating around or full stomachs.

What could have happened?


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Do you Have a 3d back round or over flows. I've read a couple people on here talk about there fish being stuck behind backgrounds and in over flows


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

No 3d background.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Check the floor around the tank.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Overflows?????


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Have you checked your nitrate levels - did they spike? I can imagine 36 fish eating a 6" 'sub' in a week (that's only about a fifth of an inch per fish) but seems to me you'd see it in your water chemistry.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is an overflow.
I just have 2 filters with a spraybar: Eheim Pro III 2073 & 2075.

I checked the all the levels in my test kit, and it was normal just a day before I did the wash.

I also checked around the tank with my gravel vaccum.
You would think at least 1 of the 2 fish would be spotted.

Could all these fish actually EAT the dead ones?
The cichlids do not have any real teeth, so I do not see how they can devour it so quickly?

Or, maybe not?

Tks.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

I also checked my floor around the tank area and came up with nothing.
They couldn't have jumped out b/c I have a glass canopy, but I checked anyway, cuz you never know!


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yael said:


> Have you checked your nitrate levels - did they spike? I can imagine 36 fish eating a 6" 'sub' in a week (that's only about a fifth of an inch per fish) but seems to me you'd see it in your water chemistry.


Just curious, would I see it in my water chemistry b/c of the dead fish in the aquarium and bacteria, or the excessive waste produced by the fish that ate so much?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Do you have a cat or dog?

I've had fish nearly completely eaten overnight in some tanks.. particularly the catfish doing the eating. Usually there is a skull left over though.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Just thinking you might see higher nitrates from the excess food.

My cichlids certainly have some sort of teeth - the holes they leave in plant leaves attest to that. They can tear apart a pea pretty dang fast.

Do you have any snails?


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> Do you have a cat or dog?
> 
> I've had fish nearly completely eaten overnight in some tanks.. particularly the catfish doing the eating. Usually there is a skull left over though.


I have no dog or cat.
BUT, I have 2 Synodontis cat fish about 4.50-5.00" in length, and they hang out in the caves where the Buffalos could have been.
Could the Synos devoured them?
They also look like they wouldn't have the "teeth" for it, but maybe I am wrong.
Didn't notice a big belly in them, however.
There was another dead Buffalo I found in the cave only a week before, and it was hole.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yael said:


> Just thinking you might see higher nitrates from the excess food.
> 
> My cichlids certainly have some sort of teeth - the holes they leave in plant leaves attest to that. They can tear apart a pea pretty dang fast.
> 
> Do you have any snails?


No snails.
Just a few small plecos (2.5-3"), and 2 Synodontis Catfish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The Synos and your cichlids have good enough teeth to devour dead fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a Dolphin Moorii that would hide in the sand, flat on his side completely hidden under the sand, when he became stressed or when I was trying to catch him. First time it happened I freaked. That is a possibility.

OR

Could have died and been eaten. I hope it is the former


----------

